# Flex 3401 or the new Makita PO6000C????



## wyliss (Feb 9, 2007)

I a dilema here re these two machines.
I realise the Makita is relatively new but what are user experiences like with the machines? :thumb:


----------



## LeeH (Jan 29, 2006)

I’d like to know too. I have a flex but would swap for the Makita if it’s any good. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## sean ryan (May 10, 2015)

Also interested in the Makita.


----------



## LeeH (Jan 29, 2006)

Big thread here.

https://www.autogeekonline.net/foru...pes-mille-makita-p5000c-those-wondering.html?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## wyliss (Feb 9, 2007)

I sent Makita an email the other day asking if you could change the backing plate size. Apparently the answer is no and I was sent a link to a sponge polishing pad the same size as the supplied backing plate. Hmmm


----------



## ENEP (Mar 20, 2017)

wyliss said:


> I sent Makita an email the other day asking if you could change the backing plate size. Apparently the answer is no and I was sent a link to a sponge polishing pad the same size as the supplied backing plate. Hmmm


Reports from Autogeek forum says otherwise. Multiple owners of PO5000C has switched backing plates with BP from Rupes BigFoot


----------



## wyliss (Feb 9, 2007)

I’ll have a look at that, thanks for letting me know. I’m still undecided over the two machines. Approx £50 separates them but I’m steering towards the Makita as it has the two modes. 
Am I correct in assuming that the Makita is between and Rotary and a basic DA? 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## ENEP (Mar 20, 2017)

It's a combination between lika a flex 3401 forced and a basic das6 free spinning.

However reviews says it's kinda useless as a free spinning polisher as it loses rotation on lower speeds. 
But being really brilliant as a replacement to flex 3401. Much smoother and more ergonomic.
There are a few threads over at autogeek with a lot of detailed information from users. 

After reading most of it I must say I'm still very interested in a makita po5000c or po6000c instead of a flex 3401. 
Makita seems to have more service centers also.


----------



## LeeH (Jan 29, 2006)

Any 4” back plate options for it? I’ve just bought a shed load of 4/5” hybrid pads from across the pond. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## ENEP (Mar 20, 2017)

LeeH said:


> Any 4" back plate options for it? I've just bought a shed load of 4/5" hybrid pads from across the pond.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


Don't think so, nothing official. 
There was some talk about modifying a 3" rupes mini backing plate to fit the Makita but found no one who had tried to do it.


----------



## saul (Nov 27, 2013)

I've been loooking into the Makita for a while. My new take on this is to go for the FLEX instead and then either purchase a cheap das 6 pro for smaller pads etc or a cheap rotary. 

Appreciated 2 machines etc, however if the machine ever goes wrong then only one will go .

Have also been looking at the cheaper versions both with CYC and In 2 detailing.


----------



## ENEP (Mar 20, 2017)

saul said:


> I've been loooking into the Makita for a while. My new take on this is to go for the FLEX instead and then either purchase a cheap das 6 pro for smaller pads etc or a cheap rotary.
> 
> Appreciated 2 machines etc, however if the machine ever goes wrong then only one will go .
> 
> Have also been looking at the cheaper versions both with CYC and In 2 detailing.


I'm on a similar track. Can't really decide between the Flex or the Makita.
Many say the Makita is much smoother and more ergonomic comparing to the Flex.

I will most likely purchase a "mini" rotary to use with 3"/2"/1" spot pads to complete the primary machine. 
http://www.cleanyourcar.co.uk/polishing-machines/shinemate-ep803-rotary-polisher-kit/prod_1651.html


----------



## saul (Nov 27, 2013)

ENEP said:


> I'm on a similar track. Can't really decide between the Flex or the Makita.
> Many say the Makita is much smoother and more ergonomic comparing to the Flex.
> 
> I will most likely purchase a "mini" rotary to use with 3"/2"/1" spot pads to complete the primary machine.
> http://www.cleanyourcar.co.uk/polishing-machines/shinemate-ep803-rotary-polisher-kit/prod_1651.html


This is coming up next month here in the UK. Will try and go there and try and get a hands on feel and hopefully some discount!!


----------



## GSVHammer (Feb 7, 2009)

saul said:


> I've been loooking into the Makita for a while. My new take on this is to go for the FLEX instead and then either purchase a cheap das 6 pro for smaller pads etc or a cheap rotary.
> 
> Appreciated 2 machines etc, however if the machine ever goes wrong then only one will go .
> 
> Have also been looking at the cheaper versions both with CYC and In 2 detailing.


I thought about the Makita but I decided I didn't want a rotary. So I bought the Vertool Forced Drive. I've kept my DAS6 for 3" & 4" spot pads. I got the Sonax Kit from CYC before it went up £30.
The Flex was out of my budget for the amount of times I use a polisher.


----------



## wyliss (Feb 9, 2007)

Good point re time you use a polisher. I’m in the same area really. I’m not a full time detailed just a weekend type of guy who owns a G220 V1 🤣


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## wyliss (Feb 9, 2007)

GSVHammer said:


> I thought about the Makita but I decided I didn't want a rotary. So I bought the Vertool Forced Drive. I've kept my DAS6 for 3" & 4" spot pads. I got the Sonax Kit from CYC before it went up £30.
> 
> The Flex was out of my budget for the amount of times I use a polisher.


I wasn't aware the Makita was a Rotary? 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## saul (Nov 27, 2013)

GSVHammer said:


> I've kept my DAS6 for 3" & 4" spot pads.
> The Flex was out of my budget for the amount of times I use a polisher.


Having sat down and really thought about it, I think this combi would be better suited. I am more of a weekend warrior than a semipro/pro, and therefore the Flex's cost isn't justified.

Which now leads me to another question/dilemma to which I will start a new thread.


----------



## GSVHammer (Feb 7, 2009)

wyliss said:


> I wasn't aware the Makita was a Rotary?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


My Mistake. I thought one of the modes was rotary and the other was DA. I now realise that it's Forced Drive and DA. Though it has a smaller throw than similar machines.


----------



## ENEP (Mar 20, 2017)

GSVHammer said:


> My Mistake. I thought one of the modes was rotary and the other was DA. I now realise that it's Forced Drive and DA. Though it has a smaller throw than similar machines.


Smaller throw but higher rpm which makes up for the smaller throw, much like the new Rupes Mille force drive polisher. The smaller throw makes the machine smoother to use and less tendency of "walking-away" according to reviews I've read and input from a Rupes technician.


----------



## saul (Nov 27, 2013)

GSVHammer said:


> I thought about the Makita but I decided I didn't want a rotary. So I bought the Vertool Forced Drive. I've kept my DAS6 for 3" & 4" spot pads. I got the Sonax Kit from CYC before it went up £30.
> The Flex was out of my budget for the amount of times I use a polisher.


Have you managed to use the Vertool yet? Is there much difference in the vibration between the machines?


----------



## GSVHammer (Feb 7, 2009)

saul said:


> Have you managed to use the Vertool yet? Is there much difference in the vibration between the machines?


I haven't tried it yet apart form plugin it in to the wall to make sure it worked. I'm hoping to try it this Sunday.


----------



## wyliss (Feb 9, 2007)

GSVHammer said:


> I haven't tried it yet apart form plugin it in to the wall to make sure it worked. I'm hoping to try it this Sunday.


Will you give us all a quick update please?


----------



## GSVHammer (Feb 7, 2009)

wyliss said:


> Will you give us all a quick update please?


Well I gave the Vertool Force Drive it's maiden run today. Used it with a Chemical Guys Blue Hexlogic Pad and Britemax Black Max Light Polishing Glaze, which is also a new product for me.

I've never used a Flex 3401 so I can't compare the VFD to it. However I found the machine incredibly easy to use. I wouldn't say there is vibration from it but others who compare it against a F3401 say it has more vibration than the 3401.

The VFD felt smooth to me and fairly easy to control. It will try to walk you a little bit when you go over a contour on your bonnet. However you just adjust to it and within 10 minutes it just feels normal.
A harder pad may make a bit more of a difference as I found the blue pad would compress easy, even on vertical panels.

On to vertical panels, the machine didn't feel any heavier than my old DAS6 (the original model with the 500w motor), and felt comfortable holding it both ways i.e hands top and bottom also left to right.
I'm right handed but tried the machine left handed on the lower door panels and found that I could use the machine like this. I think this area on the car is the hardest to do as you are kneeling or sitting with the machine below you.

So I'm really pleased with the VFD and I can't see me needing to buy another machine that takes 5.5" pads unless the VFD breaks at some point. I know that it isn't going to slow down on curves like my old DAS6.
The DAS6 now has a 3" backing plate on it and will be used as a spot pad machine.

I only look after our family cars 5 in total and know the VFD will handle any job the require from light polishing to serious corrections. Very happy with my purchase.


----------



## Eurogloss (Jan 22, 2008)

Hi guys, I've been using a Makita PO 6000C since last year it's a brilliant polisher IMHO better than the Flex XC 3401 VRG which I also have being a professional detailer .

The built quality , smoothness and quietness are light years ahead of the Flex !
Ergonomics and speed of correction are in rotary territory crisp finish no holograms what so ever ! No hazing even on Jet Black single stage paints .

It works well even as a free spinning DA especially from speeds 4 to 5.
It's forte is gear driven forced rotation that's when it comes alive !
It's a very torquey , well balanced and quiet polisher especially if you use the Flexipads XSlim foam buffing pads:buffer:

Both Flex XC3401 VRG and Makita are brilliant machine polishers however,
Makita does not have those jack hammer vibrations the Flex has .
would I buy one absolutely !

That's why I bought one as soon as they were available last year here in Melbourne ,Australia

https://www.facebook.com/groups/432301713642786/photos/
https://www.facebook.com/mario.cora...642786/1262778170498154/?type=2&theater&ifg=1
Makita PO6000 C at full speed and slowed down to speed 4
Removing wet sanding de nibbing marks on Mercedes Benz 63AMG GLE
With my New Makita P06000C dual action polisher ( it was used in forced rotation mode to cut out sanding marks!
Speeds 5 for initial cut and then 4.5 to 4 still aggressive enough to totally remove sanding marks!
Makita has certainly nailed it with this polisher a combination of balance, smoothness and quieteness !
At speeds 5, 780rpm 4.5 650rpm 4 610rpm

https://www.facebook.com/mario.cora...642786/1268644939911477/?type=2&theater&ifg=1


----------



## ENEP (Mar 20, 2017)

Eurogloss said:


> Hi guys, I've been using a Makita PO 6000C since last year it's a brilliant polisher IMHO better than the Flex XC 3401 VRG which I also have being a professional detailer .
> 
> The built quality , smoothness and quietness are light years ahead of the Flex !
> Ergonomics and speed of correction are in rotary territory crisp finish no holograms what so ever ! No hazing even on Jet Black single stage paints .
> ...


Interesting, sounds like it's a great machine.

Your facebook URL's doesnt work, "content not available".
I'm curious to see the photos/videos. Think you might be able to share them some other way?


----------

